# Zagreb - Croatia



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

National Library 








source: wikipedia/Zagreb


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Cibona Tower, Westin Hotel, Craft & Art Museum 








source: national touris board croatia


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Burza-Square 








source: wikipedia/Zagreb


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Beautiful


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

this red building reminds me a little bit of hamburg... 








source: croatian ssc-forumers


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zagreb Tower 








source: Payo


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

stack interchange in southern Zagreb 








source: wikipedia/Zagreb


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing!
Beautiful!
:cheers:


----------



## Taller Better (Aug 27, 2005)

I only see one or two credits in the thread, whereas all photos posted in Cityscapes section must be credited. This rule has been around for long enough now that I am sure most people are aware of it. I know it takes a little extra time to save the name of the author of photos that we take from the internet, but if they are to be posted in Cityscapes it must be done. When you are ready to edit your entries and put in some credits, pm me and I will re-open the thread!
Thanks

ps/ ok, I got your note and will reopen the thread.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you TB! 









source: tonycro









source: tonycro

:hi:


----------



## sesvecan (May 13, 2007)

Manolo_B2 said:


> Burza-Square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


sexy!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Some winter pics 



























source: google images/zagreb

:hi:


----------



## slacker_for_ life (Jan 12, 2009)

Manolo_B2 said:


> photo by Drazen Stojcic Buntovnik
> (the eastern part of the city is missed here)


and the west part too!!!!!!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

again tonycro's photos... 



KHS said:


> tonycro
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

slacker_for_ life said:


> and the west part too!!!!!!


ok... i was not sure about it... kay:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

KHS said:


> snupix rulez


:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some beautiful night-shots! 


Dom ZG said:


>


:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

KHS said:


>


:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

by croatian forumer payo 


payo said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

by snupix 


snupix said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ban Jelacic Square by tonycro 


tonycro said:


> :cheers:


----------



## Astralis (Jan 28, 2007)

Awesome thread kay:. Congrats Anita :applause:, just a tiny correction... This intersection is in Trnje district which is more like a central rather than southern part of the city:



Manolo_B2 said:


> stack interchange in southern Zagreb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:cheers:


----------



## xizhimen (Jan 16, 2009)

so beautiful，poetry in motion


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

amazing winter-shots by snupix 


snupix said:


> Neki dan...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

by Payo 


payo said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Astralis said:


> Awesome thread kay:. Congrats Anita :applause:, just a tiny correction... This intersection is in Trnje district which is more like a central rather than southern part of the city:
> :cheers:


thank you Astralis


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

This is one amazing thread, Manolo, thanks for the great effort kay: :cheers1:

Might as well join in with a few of my shots 





































more to come soon.. 

:cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

bubach_hlubach said:


> This is one amazing thread, Manolo, thanks for the great effort kay:
> 
> more to come soon..
> 
> :cheers:


thank you bubach 

I'm looking forward to your further pics...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Croatian Railways Headquarter - by "Old Friend" 



Old friend said:


>


:hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

*Awesome* :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks christos! 

Again the main train station 








source: google/images/zagreb


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

one of the biggest commieblocks in europe, Mamutica. It is home to about 5,000 people. The building is about 240 m long, 70 m high and has 20 floors... 

















source: croatian ssc-forumers


----------



## CasaMor (Mar 14, 2008)

Lovely Zagreb! 
Nice pictures!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

The famous Zagreb Arena 
source: JutarnjiList/slike


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some more commieblocks 








source: wikipeida/Zagreb


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mimara Museum 








source: wikitravel/Zagreb


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Zagreb's upper town*


----------



## l'eau (Jul 7, 2008)

lovely city:cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

wow, pleasently surprised


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Beautiful thread Manolo  congratulations :cheers:

My own little contribution:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

*Arena Zagreb*



Kinetic said:


>


*Arena Zagreb* by Tibor


















:cheers:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

*Bundek park*





































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Arena has a very nice design  and looks huge!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks nika, bundek lake is sooo romantic! :tyty:
_____________________________

by tonycro 


tonycro said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

an older pic of Zagreb pavilion 
source: google/images/trg-kralja-tomislava









:hi:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

I cant wait to see it after reconstruction!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

An older pic of Eurotower (97.8m) 
...is currently best known as the new headquarters of the Zagreb Stock Exchange...
source: east-west-contact-pictures









:hi:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

nice building, very modern and smart - that's what I like


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Few more from flickr


----------



## Mares de Morros_XXI (Dec 16, 2007)

great city manolo, do you live in this city?


----------



## earth intruder (Apr 4, 2006)

I like Zagreb like I like whole Croatia! Cheers brothers!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mares de Morros_XXI said:


> great city manolo, do you live in this city?


no, unfortunately not, but zürich is also very beautiful... 

_____________________

Cathedral of Zagreb... i hope it will be finished in the next year(s) finally :lol: 
source: google/images/zagrebacka-katedrala










:hi:


----------



## KHS (Mar 13, 2007)

Renovation is to slow. Thats for sure.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Some modern stuff*

new Avenue Mall 
source: google/images/poslovne-zgrade-zagreb









Croatian T-Com Headquarter 









:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

The national archive 
source: google/images/hrvatski-drzavni-arhiv









:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Miloosz said:


> I really don't understand why Zagreb attract only small percentage of tourists whose holiday destination is Croatia. But in fact when i was in Croatia I also only saw Zagreb from motorway:nuts:. Next time I definitely will stop there at least 1day. Beatiful city.:cheers:


i think the concurrency between the capital cities in this part of europe is very big... there are bigger cities with a lot of culture and great architecture like Vienna, Budapest or Prague... but these countries don't have such a coast like Croatia, so i't equal :lol:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Cibona Tower by Krzamak 
92 meters (307 feet) tall with a 6000 seat basketball hall
Opening: 1987









:hi:


----------



## Nika Loncar (Nov 17, 2007)

Zagrebčanka building:

Built in 1976, 95 m:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

From Pticica.com and Photozine.org






























































































:cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zagrepčanka business tower, by Dolabella... 
Height: 110 m / 361 ft (Antenna/Spire)



P.C.Dolabella said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mirogoj cementery, posted by Dolabella... 



P.C.Dolabella said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Nice buildings - i love their architecture...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Bundek Lake 
photographer: "unknown"


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some great shots by bubach hlubach 



bubach_hlubach said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Main Train Station by Generoso Mrack (fickr) 










:hi:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ Looks like a palace


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Planet Zagreb 











_from Deymos'D, flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

*Jarun*, reflections in the lake:


----------



## STIB (Dec 9, 2008)

*Maksimir*, park & water:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Zabonz said:


> Planet Zagreb
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting photo Zabonz


----------



## Jünyus Brütüs (Jul 9, 2007)

Beautiful thread keep it alive please:cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ we will! 

some commie-blocks in the suburbs by payo...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

sunset by dodomir


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

maksimir-park 
source: google/images


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Ilica-street and the old trams... 
source: google/images


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

sunset in Zagreb 
source: flickr...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mirogoj-cementery... 
sourge: google/images


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Few more from Mirogoj





































_from flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## Zabonz (Feb 5, 2007)

Croatian National Bank









_flickr_

:cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Museum of Arts and Crafts*


posted by bubach_hlubach


bubach_hlubach said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

hellospank25 said:


> I am coming to Zagabria in December will i find snow? i love snow


in december you have good chances to find snow in Zagreb, but nobody can give you a guarantee... 

i hope you will have a nice vacation...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

secession style building (panoramio)... 









:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

winter in the suburbs of Zagreb (panoramio)...


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Manolo_B2 said:


> secession style building (panoramio)...


Beautiful balconies!  :|


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Beautiful photo the last one @Manolo


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

thank you guys... :cheers:

Eurotower (from flick-r)


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

flickr


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those last photos are truly awesome  very nice and beautiful buildings (architecture style)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Restaurant "SORA" in the top of the "Neboder"... 




























photos from the homepage: http://www.sora.hr/interijer.html


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

National Bank of Croatia... 








source: wikipedia/zagreb/image4587


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

one of the interchanges in the suburbs... 








source: wikipedia/zagreb/images

domovinski most (homeland bridge)... 








source: wikipedia/zagreb/images


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

National Theater, Zagreb... 








source: wikipedia/zagreb


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Octogon (Art Pavillon)... 








source: wikipedia/zagreb/images


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some areal photos... 
source: both from wikipedia/zagreb/images


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

the old part of Zagreb...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Art Pavillon... 









once more one of my favorit building in Zagreb... love it! 








source: both from wikipedia/zagreb/images


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Very pretty!


----------



## Alle (Sep 23, 2005)

Great photos. The city looks very well managed.

And an amazingly ample view from the "neboder" restaurant  .


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

source: http://www.os-imerz-zg.skole.hr/nastava/aktivnosti?ms_nav=aaa (cope with the size)

































































flickr


----------



## tonyssa (Aug 14, 2007)

Very nice city!


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Josip Ban Jelacic square*

by Ruza.










:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*Kaptol*









by bubach_hlubach

Upper Town









by bubach_hlubach

Ilica street









virtualtourist

Zrinjevac









wikipedia

Across the Mimara museum









by bubach_hlubach

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Some of the buildings in Zagreb, like this below are very nice, awesome buildings...


bubach_hlubach said:


> by bubach_hlubach


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ Right. Unfortunately, many historic buildings ain't in the greatest shape, speaking of their facades, of course. However, with a few licks of paint they can get impossible to recognize. 

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

From flickr.com














































:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

bubach_hlubach said:


> ^^ Right. Unfortunately, many historic buildings ain't in the greatest shape, speaking of their facades, of course. However, with a few licks of paint they can get impossible to recognize.
> 
> :cheers:


That is true; few buildings in Zagreb needs indeed a little renovation... we have the problem in Athens too


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

flickr flickr flickr

http://www.antikviteti.net/materijali/elsa-fluid.jpg


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.panoramio.com/photo/9711406 




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/[email protected]/1160484381/




























http://www.flickr.com/photos/_claude/2989169443/














































http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiquinho/3450253500/



















flickr


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

And flickr yet again










----------------



















Source http://www.flickr.com/photos/xiquinho/



























ChrisYunker


















Jaime Silva


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

Generoso Mrack


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

http://www.fivestars.hr/photo_gallery/image/73/











source unnecessary


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

Source http://www.skyscrapercity.com/showthread.php?t=334204


----------



## fskobic (Mar 27, 2008)

Ok, I just wanna say one thing. I think the intention of this thread was to gather up exceptionally beautiful photos of Zagreb, and it really has for the first 6 or 7 pages, but lately people have been uploading pictures of anything and everything, pictures of regular residential buildings and parking lots that don't look like anything special. 

So, this is a thread for amazing pictures of Zagreb. Check out the first couple of pages to see what we are looking for here. Other pictures can be posted in other Zagreb threads that can be found on the Croatian subforum. Please, no more lame pictures.

Congrats to Manolo_B2 for the thread and many amazing pictures, and every other good contributor. Others, please don't ruin the thread.


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

I will assume the post above was generally aimed at me (the last sentence prime). I have posted every "exceptional" and primely unhamful photo that I found interesting enough to place here and my intention was to never ruin it but to keep it alive.

Every city has to be depicted and portrayed in the way it looks like; diverse amount of quality pictures presenting the whole city center. Repeatedly posting shots of the same fragment that was already made screams with dullness.

Through, I am sincerely apologetic if I rushed and exaggerated with it.



> So, this is a thread for amazing pictures of Zagreb.


Uh no, it is not. As the name of the subforum implies per se, it is a place to either showcase cityscape and/or skyline photography.


----------



## fskobic (Mar 27, 2008)

vet said:


> I will assume the post above was generally aimed at me (the last sentence prime). I have posted every "exceptional" and primely unhamful photo that I found interesting enough to place here and my intention was to never ruin it but to keep it alive.
> 
> Every city has to be depicted and portrayed in the way it looks like; diverse amount of quality pictures presenting the whole city center. Repeatedly posting shots of the same fragment that was already made screams with dullness.
> 
> Through, I am sincerely apologetic if I rushed and exaggerated with it.


Okay, I'm not saying we should avoid posting the not-so-nice pictures of Zagreb. On the contrary, if you come up with good shots of Kozari bok or Savica-Sanci, be my guest. But this thread has up til now been filled with high-quality, very interesting pictures. No offense, but SOME OF the pictures you posted were neither of high quality nor anything special to look at. Furthermore, most of them were pretty similar to each other, so I just rushed through them. Don't get me wrong, you posted some really good pictures as well. I was just reffering to a dozen or so pictures you AND SOME OTHER people posted that really weren't anything special. Really, nothing personal. :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

fskobic said:


> I think the intention of this thread was to gather up exceptionally beautiful photos of Zagreb


agree with you...

Lower town...


----------



## Sawovsky (Oct 7, 2008)

^^^ :O :O :O 

What a perfection! :master:


@Vet: Your pictures are great, keep up to good work!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

don't know if this was posted before... 

Croatian Railways HQ


----------



## Galandar (Dec 2, 2004)

Zagreb looks great! Reminds me a bit of Vienna


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ that's the reason why zagreb is called sometimes "little vienna"... but i think every city has it's own charm... 

vienna is a nearly perfect city...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Upper town... 



MountMan said:


> Photo by Croatian forumer *payo*


:hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> that's the reason why zagreb is called sometimes "little vienna"... but i think every city has it's own charm...
> 
> vienna is a nearly perfect city...


It called "little Vienna" because of the building styles which is very similar to Vienna?


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

christos-greece said:


> It called "little Vienna" because of the building styles which is very similar to Vienna?


right, because Zagreb was one of the 5 morst important cities of Austria–Hungary...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Croatian National Theater - built in 1840... 
Architects (from Vienna): Ferdinand Fellner and Herman Helmer
source: unknown









:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

one more photo... 



Manolo_B2 said:


> source: wikipedia/zagreb


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> right, because Zagreb was one of the 5 morst important cities of Austria–Hungary...


:yes:
I like the photo of Croatian National Theater above btw


----------



## Mussoda (Mar 10, 2007)

just breathtaking pics ! 
You are a hidden gem in Europe..


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

The 50s


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Superb city!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

by croatian forumer, payo... 


payo said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some pics posted by *cole*... 


*Cole* said:


> Ban Jelacic Square
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some pics posted by *cole*... 



*Cole* said:


> Zagreb in winter...
> 
> 
> 
> ...


:hi:


----------



## Jirka (Feb 19, 2007)

reminds me of Brno (2nd largest city in Czech Rep). very central European (and beautiful needless to say)


----------



## Borisnifk (Oct 10, 2008)

Excellent photos and a very nice city. :cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice city indeed; those last photos are amazing


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

thanks u guys... 

some air-photos of Zagreb...



Pinjoro said:


> Zagreb, noćno-zračne fotke
> 
> Izvor - www.fotovion.com


:hi:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

one more... 

[URL="http://







[/URL]


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Some excellent photos made by Todorovic... 



Todorovic said:


> Ilica Street
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Nibnub (Mar 10, 2005)

niiice!!


----------



## Oswald Quentin (Sep 14, 2009)

Manolo_B2 said:


> right, because Zagreb was one of the 5 morst important cities of Austria–Hungary...


i don't understand what u say here.


Btw Nice pictures.


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ Awesome aerial and night views of Zagreb above


----------



## Libertango (Sep 24, 2009)

Fantastic pics so far! I'm thinking of visiting Zagreb for a few days next summer - I see there are plenty of great buildings to see/photograph - what's the nightlife like, please? 

Thanks again for the great thread!


----------



## franpunk (Feb 15, 2009)

Croatia always great!


----------



## SpicyMcHaggis (Oct 7, 2008)

Libertango said:


> Fantastic pics so far! I'm thinking of visiting Zagreb for a few days next summer - I see there are plenty of great buildings to see/photograph -* what's the nightlife like, please?*
> 
> Thanks again for the great thread!


Rather average. Zagreb is more quiet family town.


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Art Nouveau building, Zagreb... 
source: flickr


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

great shots by tonycro... 



KHS said:


>


:hi:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those photos by tonycro are great indeed


----------



## lukaszek89 (Nov 20, 2008)

Zagreb is very beautifull city. Like whole Croatia


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

autumn in Zagreb, made by payo... 



payo said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

by payo, who else? 


payo said:


>


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Very nice photos, especially autumn ones


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

>


Going to Poland? 

Amazing pics of an amazing city
:dance:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

made by Merlin (pticica photos) 


cross said:


> *Praška ulica (Prague Street)*


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

a nice postcard i found in zagreb


----------



## Chadoh25 (Dec 28, 2007)

Great photos!


----------



## Pansori (Apr 26, 2006)

Croatia is known for beautiful nature and seaside but Zagreb looks like a true jewel. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing and great photos of Zagreb for once again :cheers:


----------



## corredor06 (Oct 13, 2008)

Nice trams


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

edit


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Croatian National Theater by tonycro


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

City Park & the upper town by tonycro


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Maksimir park by tonycro 
(i love his shots! )


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Mirogoj cementery by tonycro 









Downtown Panorama by tonycro


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

(renovated) Upper Town by tonycro


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Palace Hotel by tonycro 









St. Mark's Church by tonycro 
]


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

^^ an original roof


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Modern Zagreb 


MountMan said:


> Autor: roksoslav,photos from flickr


----------



## Somnifer (Oct 23, 2008)

Unknown


Geofoto


Boris Štromar


Boris Štromar


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some fresh nightshots by boyledd...


----------



## Pegasusbsb27 (Sep 5, 2005)

Stunning!


----------



## henry hill (Feb 12, 2008)

The last photo, is a brewery? Really like this building. :cheers::lol:

Good photo. kay:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Amazing night photos of Zagreb, like the last photo


----------



## daniel_zg (May 11, 2008)

St. Mark's Church - I love it. Amazing building.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

daniel_zg said:


> St. Mark's Church - I love it. Amazing building.


it really is! 
(by pentax*)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

henry hill said:


> The last photo, is a brewery? Really like this building. :cheers::lol:


these are just some comercials whitle the building gets renovated...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

my photos from spring o9... 
the cathedral


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Downtown Zagreb 
(by Manolo)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

some fresh renovated facades at Jelacic Place 
(by Manolo)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Croatian Parliament 
(by Manolo)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

a few buildings which i liked... 
(by Manolo)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

the upper town...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zagreb Main Station 









Museum of Arts and Crafts 









Hotel Esplanade


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

National Theater 









Croatian Academy of Sciences and Arts


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Palace Hotel


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

King Tomislav Square I 









King Tomislav Square II


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Croatian Natonal Archive 









Croatian Railways HQ


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zrinjevac Park 









old house in the upper town


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

and last but not least, the stunning Arena... 









...bye bye Zagreb, it was great...


----------



## fskobic (Mar 27, 2008)

very cool pictures. just one small correction. this isn't the building of the Zagreb University, but the Museum of Arts and Crafts (http://www.muo.hr). 



Manolo_B2 said:


> Zagreb University


The University building is the one that would be to the right from where you were standing when you were taking this picture.


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

^^ oh yes, you're right fskobic, thank you!


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

a fresh panaorama by brch...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Panorama posted by Boyledd


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those buildings are indeed great Manolo


----------



## tonycro (Jan 10, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## tonycro (Jan 10, 2005)




----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ No word to describe the snowing view :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

yes, tonycro - the father of zagreb-photography... 
here ist a fresh panorama of him...


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

photo by Carma 











photo by RobiUk


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Manolo_B2 said:


> photo by RobiUk


Great photo as well :cheers:


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

summer evening in Zagreb 


Srdjan Adamovic said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Brick Building 


Boyledd said:


>


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

*Downtown Zagreb*



Boyledd said:


> Swiss embassy


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zrinjevac Park by Boyledd


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Building at Jelacic Square by Boyledd


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Downtown Zagreb by Boyledd 









Palace Hotel by Boyledd


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

Radic street










Upper Town














































:cheers:


----------



## Slavio (Feb 27, 2010)

Beautiful City!


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)

~by brch

Eastern business district rising


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Panoramas posted by Bolyledd


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Zagreb enchants me every time I visit the thread )))


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

^^ The last photos (the buildings) are really very nice


----------



## vet (Aug 6, 2008)




----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

by P.C. Dolabella

:cheers:


----------



## Somnifer (Oct 23, 2008)

Radim sto metara odatle i ne prepozam Cvjetni...


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Really very nice photos of Zagreb in above posts


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

^^ thanks Christos. :cheers:
































































:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

*the Jarun lake*










by Valentina Toth

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

:nuts:

:cheers:


----------



## bubach_hlubach (Jan 16, 2005)

by Jonas Korom

:cheers:


----------



## christos-greece (Feb 19, 2008)

Those recent ones are very nice too


----------



## ww_lodz (Mar 23, 2007)

Well, everytime I visit this thread, it's filled with new amazing pictures! :cheers:

Hey, could you maybe recommend any good (but not too expensive) ho(s)tel in Zagreb?


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Manolo is back with some fresh pics... 

Zagreb - Ban Jelacic Square (by payo)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zagreb Dubrava (by boyledd)


----------



## Manolo_B2 (Oct 26, 2007)

Zagreb Ban Jelacic Square (by payo)


----------



## Gordion (Oct 26, 2005)

Beautiful.


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

by svemirac


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

by svemirac


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

by dadekhr
panorama --------------->








panorama --------------->








Uploaded with ImageShack.us


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

New Zagreb, Museum of Contemporary Art


by Filip Beusan


by Filip Beusan


by Filip Beusan









by Studio HRG









by Filip Beusan









by Damir Fabijanić


----------



## Marbur66 (Mar 1, 2009)

Nice pics! Love the arena.


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Parish Church of St Luke the Evangelist by Ivica Bralić


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Parish Church of St Luke the Evangelist by Ivica Bralić


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

Capillaries of Zagreb by deymosD 


http://www.flickr.com/photos/deymos/3771163059/in/set-72157606278748504/


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deymos/3659733714/


http://www.flickr.com/photos/deymos/4398333679/


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

http://www.flickr.com/photos/deymos/2671460226/









http://www.flickr.com/photos/deymos/2667316251/


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

by Davor Konjikušić









by Miljenko Hegedić


----------



## Brko (Sep 27, 2008)

by Vanja Solin









by Robert Les


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

by dadekhr


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

by Boyledd


----------



## chikobestia (Feb 4, 2009)

yeah !


----------



## poorger (Apr 6, 2010)

by Boyledd


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

by Boyledd


----------



## stric (May 29, 2009)

by Boyledd


----------

